

Ignore Everybody by Hugh MacLeod (Excerpts) - yarapavan
http://gapingvoid.com/books/
<p><pre><code>    1. Ignore everybody.

    The more ori­gi­nal your idea is, the less good advice other peo­ple will be able to give you. When I first star­ted with the cartoon-on-back-of-bizcard for­mat, peo­ple thought I was nuts. Why wasn’t I trying to do something more easy for mar­kets to digest i.e. cutey-pie gree­ting cards or whatever?</code></pre>
======
yarapavan
From the book:

"The more ori­gi­nal your idea is, the less good advice other peo­ple will be
able to give you. When I first star­ted with the cartoon-on-back-of-bizcard
for­mat, peo­ple thought I was nuts. Why wasn’t I trying to do something more
easy for mar­kets to digest i.e. cutey-pie gree­ting cards or whatever?"

